# Asian forest Scorpion climbing



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

right had a check on my Asian forest Scorpion and was like crap were is it i checked all the floor area and then i spotted it. 
the set up








the scorp









No idea how he got up to were he is....should i be worried in case he fall?


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

No, we have an emperor and she climbs on the roof and hangs upside down in her exo terra!!

They are very nimble, if you notice they tend to use their tails as a tripod.


----------



## khaostim666 (Apr 29, 2009)

JackieL said:


> No, we have an emperor and she climbs on the roof and hangs upside down in her exo terra!!
> 
> They are very nimble, if you notice they tend to use their tails as a tripod.


Yep, mines the same, ive seen it fall a few times, its quite funny


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

khaostim666 said:


> Yep, mines the same, ive seen it fall a few times, its quite funny


Hahaha me too! You hear a thud and she's on the deck again! Daft thing!


----------



## khaostim666 (Apr 29, 2009)

JackieL said:


> Hahaha me too! You hear a thud and she's on the deck again! Daft thing!


yeah haha, they do seem pretty dumb some times, clumsy animals


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

ok thanks. just thought in case i had to stop it doing it or somthing


----------



## khaostim666 (Apr 29, 2009)

Demonsnapper said:


> ok thanks. just thought in case i had to stop it doing it or somthing


if it fell from that hight it wont get hurt, there built little tanks :2thumb:


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

khaostim666 said:


> if it fell from that hight it wont get hurt, there built little tanks :2thumb:


ok thanks, just a few people said they like spiders and if they fell it would hurt them.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

JackieL said:


> No, we have an emperor and she climbs on the roof and hangs upside down in her exo terra!!
> 
> They are very nimble, if you notice they tend to use their tails as a tripod.


Yeah mine did that, it held itself up by the tip of it's sting, it was amazing. :blush:


----------



## Ichi (Nov 16, 2010)

I've thought I somehow lost mine once or twice after not being able to find it, only to find it hanging or sitting in the most unexpected places.


----------

